# Unattended Install



## andrewglass3 (May 9, 2010)

Hi there 

I was wondering if you could help me please? I'm new to FreeBSD and these forums.  I've searched through the forums and couldn't see anything along the same lines.

Im hoping to build myself a little home router/server/wireless n access point, with an old box that I have.  However I have a problem, since i moved over to a laptop for my main computer, I no longer have a monitor to connect to this old box.  I was therefore wondering if its possible to create an unattended install cd or modify the installer cd to boot starting ssh so i could ssh into the box from my laptop and then complete the installation from there? 

I hope you can suggest something for me and thank you in advance for your help.

Best wishes

Andrew


----------



## uchman (May 9, 2010)

You could install via serial console! You just need to modify the loader.conf on your boot so it redirects output to console.


----------



## sasha (May 10, 2010)

Also, if you have SATA- or IDE-to-USB adapter, you can connect your server's hard disk to laptop and install FreeBSD using QEMU, VirtualBOX or other software on your laptop (pass HDD directly to virtual machine).
Another solution is to connect disk to other machine with running FreeBSD (e.g. laptop via HDD-to-USB adapter), create filesystem and build and install kernel and world on the disk. Then you can configure network and ssh and use it on the server.


----------

